# Russland: Stuxnet hätte zweites Tschernobyl aulösen können



## Newsfeed (28 Januar 2011)

Der russische Botschafter hat die NATO aufgefordert, im Stuxnet-Komplex weiter zu ermitteln. Der Vorfall sei keine Privatangelegenheit und hätte auch eine Katastrophe wie 1986 in der Ukraine verursachen können.

Weiterlesen...


----------

